# MT Missouri River Breaks



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

here are some pics I took today on my way back from a meeting with a ranch client. Thought you might like them

here are some Missouri River Breaks Landscapes
















































Non Landscapes

People seem to like these old homestead pics









Hanging Prickly Pear Blooming









a ****** Doe









A Sleepy little Muley










A fair size Speed Goat










Some Preening Pelicans










Nemont


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great pictures. BTW I am one of those people that love the old homestead pictures. It just makes me wonder what it must have been like. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Nemont, what kind of camera, lens, are you useing to take these pics?
They are really good ones.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Porkchop here are some more old Montana homesteads for you.










































springer,
This is an Olympus C-765, 10x Optical zoom and a high quality Leica lens. It only has 4 mega pixel but I am still learning digital photography so wanted to start with something that was good and will graduate to higher quality stuff later. Always used 35mm before to digital is alot more flexible.

Nemotn


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great Photos, Thanks for sharing them with us.........I love that stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

The speed goats all seem to have nice horns this year. I've seen several here in central montana that should score nicely.


----------

